# Last 500 rides or last 500 rated rides



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Which is it? Which trips go in to computing our ratings?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Last 500 rated rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

According to partners site, last 500 rides:

"Your account's rating is based on the average of ratings provided for your last 500 completed trips."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Really, what possible difference does it make?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could get a 1 star and 499 rides with no rating.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

It can make a huge difference, it's basic math


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've got 600+ rated trips with 4.90 rating. Around 200 have not rated. If all of them rate one star, then my rating would fall below 4.0 because all my five stars would be pushed away by new one stars. Bottomline, I've to maintain 450 five stars out of 500 trips to get rating value between 4.9 and 4.6. It is all about math!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Digip said:


> Which is it? Which trips go in to computing our ratings?


It's rides, not only that but canceles count toward that 500 too.

I don't know if all cancels do or what. I know a while ago the cancels used to show up on our dashboard as a trip then they took them out about 2 monthso ago maybe 3. I suspect they still go towards the total, this would explain why some people think they are getting rated on a cancel.

They cancel, a five star trip falls off, and isn't replaced the average will drop a bit. Especially if that person has a lot of cancels. If they have a total of 320 trips, 200 of them rated and 180 cancels and a 4.75 rating. 320+180=500 trips.

950☆÷200=4.75

Now their next trip is a 4☆ and then they cancel 2 in a row. That counts as 3 trips so they now have 503 trips, so trips 1,2, and 3 fall off and are replaced with 4,cancel and cancel.

If trips 1,2,and 3 were 5s

We take 950-5=945...945+4=949... 949÷200=4.745 or 4.75.

Then the cancels come into play. Trip 2 falls, so -5 949-5=944. 944÷199=4.743 
Next cancel drops trip 3. 944-5=939.
939÷198=4.742.

So it does matter how they count it, but if it's a non rated trip or a cancel it doesn't count against you. This is also why people think they are getting punished in the ratings for cancels.

I just figured this out a little while ago, as much as I'd like to believe uber is screwing with the ratings, I just don't think they are.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> It's rides, not only that but canceles count toward that 500 too.
> 
> I don't know if all cancels do or what. I know a while ago the cancels used to show up on our dashboard as a trip then they took them out about 2 monthso ago maybe 3. I suspect they still go towards the total, this would explain why some people think they are getting rated on a cancel.
> 
> ...


That does make sense... Last week my rating took a big drop after I cancelled one too many rides. Uber got noose all around drivers' jugulars. And still we are classified contractors.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Cancels don't count


----------



## Rodrigo_Uber_305 (May 4, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It's rides, not only that but canceles count toward that 500 too.
> 
> I don't know if all cancels do or what. I know a while ago the cancels used to show up on our dashboard as a trip then they took them out about 2 monthso ago maybe 3. I suspect they still go towards the total, this would explain why some people think they are getting rated on a cancel.
> 
> ...


Where is this 950 coming from?


----------

